# Gute Videokamera



## Sneer (27. April 2006)

Hi,
ich kenn mich so rein gar nicht mit Videokameras aus..brauche aber eine die relativ verwacklungsfreie, die schnelle Objekte aufnehmen kann (fliegende Voegel).
Preis sollte unter 1000€ liegen.
Gibts dafuer schon was Anstaendiges?
Vor ca. 1Jahr hat sich unsere Firma so ein kleines DIng fuer 500 gekauft, durch die Minigroesse verwackelt man aber sehr leicht. Also suchen wir jetzt etwas groesseres und stabileres. Stativ ist nicht moeglich, da es recht schnelle Bewegungen verfolgen muss.
Hat jemand ein gute Marke im Sinn oder einen link zu guten Angeboten?


----------



## 27b-6 (27. April 2006)

Moin!

Mein Tip bei solchen "Kauftips", holt Dir erstmal Vorabinfos aus Fachzeitschriften (z.B. Videofilmen o.ä.) geh' zum Fachhändler deines Vertrauens und probier aus, lass dich beraten und vergiss Geiz-ist-geil-Läden und Kumpane.
Oder gebrauchte bei eBay: Canon XM 1 (oder 2); oder wenn's ein bischen größer sein darf die XL 1 (oder 2). Sind alle ausgestattet miteinem optischen Bildstabilisator.
Neuere JVC-Cams haben eine sehr guten digitalen Bildstabilisator.
Ich persönlich stehe ja auf die XM-Reihe: nicht zu klein, nicht zu groß und schwer und macht schöne Bilder.


----------



## Sneer (28. April 2006)

Danke fuer die Tipps werd mir Infos ueber die einzelnen Kameras einholen.
Die letzte Kamera die ich gekauft hatte war ein JVC mit der wir aber nicht so zufrieden waren. Die XM schau ich mir trotzdem mal an.


----------

